# Pouch Tie Jig And How I Do It



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't usually retie my tears at the pouch, but this bandset is feelin' real nice, so i didn't want to tie a fresh one. when i tie my bands, i try to conceal the cut edge of the band from abrasion. i feel that it lasts longer and when it does fail, it fails slowly and from the center toward the outside edges, over 100-150 shot period of time, and the bandset is still usable during that time. how usable? my first 2 match lights were done with a pouch that was tearing on one side. If you don't feel it makes a difference, that's fine, i like my bandsets to look ti ts, so i do it like this. i don't like it when the pouch lays flat in the same plane as the band, i like it at 90degrees to the bands. BUT!!! i noticed that with 107's they have to be in the same plane, or you get fliers galore. so there. try it if you like. Pop.

Folded in








I only stick 1/4" through, then clamp with haemostat








then I clamp it in my ghetto pouch tying jig (which is awesome) and pre-stress the rubber before tying with leather working thread








buya. we're done here.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice instructional. A picture does speak a thousand words You got about four thousand there.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

that's a perfect example of ingenuity! will try that for sure thank you


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

treefork said:


> Nice instructional. A picture does speak a thousand words You got about four thousand there.


ha! 3,999 words (one's a little blurry) thanks, TF


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great instructions!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks Steven! It's tutorials/pics that helped me a lot and still do. I'll have to try it since I have pouches with
very small holes and rolling the bands like that looks like it would make it work easier.


----------

